# if you could be changed into your fursona would you?



## foxhunter (Apr 10, 2008)

ok, i know this has been done before by others but i wanted to do this topic from a scientific standpoint instead of *POOF* your a furry.

here we go. scientists have discovered how to incorporate animal traits and physic abilities into humans through genetic mutation. you have the choice to  become your fursona. but if you decide to become a furry are you willing risk death which there is a 20% chance. the process is also extremely painful throughout the process which takes about 3 days for it to finish. also there is NO turning back after you are injected with the solution and can never be reversed. and remember there are other things than just the surgery.  the possible loss of human rights, the damage it could do to your family seeing you changed. there are many factors in this but the question is 
are you willing to risk destroying your life and the lifes around you just to be furry?  (think deeply before answering)


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 10, 2008)

...no. I wouldnt want to harm my family, but if it was just *poof* your a furry, sure.


----------



## Stryke (Apr 10, 2008)

Um...I really can't say.  I'd love to, yes.  BUT.  If one does, they would have to deal with being outcasted from society.  Unless many people did this and started their own underground fortress >.>


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 10, 2008)

I might join an undergroyund furry society if zI became one....


----------



## Jack (Apr 10, 2008)

yes if I could be accepted by every one.
but if i could change back and fourth and there was no chance of death then it would be the best thing ever!


----------



## Madness (Apr 10, 2008)

If the effects of the operation gave me the ability to change back and forth at will then i would. Otherwise there is no way i would do something as risky and permanent to my body.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 10, 2008)

I think changing gods creation as you are on of his masterpeices as the bible says it is.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 10, 2008)

Hell ya I would!

Ok.. totally irrational and stupid scenario - but when you think about it, it's a fantasy. Fantasy > IRLz.

It would be pretty fucking cool. Everyone would probably be a bit shocked, disturbed, and freaked the hell out, but who wouldn't want to love a rl anthro?

my 2 cents


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 10, 2008)

I would say no.

But if there was *no chance of death and I could change back and forth*, I most likely would.

_But I don't really know if I would in this reality, but in one more socially accepting to furries. Not to be outcasted but to be seen as normal as any other._ Which would anyways never happend~


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 10, 2008)

If 0% chance of death and keep your humanness yea.


----------



## Misujage (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, as long as there were no consequences other than looking like the thing you want to be.
I don't want to get some mutated disease and be stuck like that because there is no cure D:


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 10, 2008)

Id wanna be able to turn back though...


----------



## Misujage (Apr 10, 2008)

oooh, like an Animorph. Good thinking Rin ^-^


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 10, 2008)

Yush, I ush smart


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 10, 2008)

if i could have my military gear and my space ship then inject me with that mutagen!!!!!!!


----------



## Woofi (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, certainly.  à² _à²


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 11, 2008)

to all people who answered yes. i just wanna know why you chosen to change. are you just saying yes for the hell of it or are you thinking it through. remember there is NO changing back to normal and think about how it would effect your future. your genetics would be passed on to your child, and it most likely would not be ok due to religious beliefs and so there is a possibility of being hunted for sinning agenst god, also what about human rights? what makes a human...well human and would you still be considered human?


----------



## duku (Apr 11, 2008)

With out a doubt. If I am out casted then so be it, I like forests more as it is, and if I die, well then wont I feel dum. But at least I'll know I tried. But I cant help it, I don't like the way I look, its as simple as that. Not so much my actual looks, but just the whole aspect of the human figure, it just dosent look natural. I feel like anthro figures look more natural then humans... But hey, thats just me. It would be worth the pain and the loss of society.. but I'd rather not get into a speech on ethics lol ^.^


----------



## Woofi (Apr 11, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> to all people who answered yes. i just wanna know why you chosen to change. are you just saying yes for the hell of it or are you thinking it through.



I'm pretty much saying yes just for the hell of it. 

Also, I don't have a fursona. à² _à²


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 11, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> to all people who answered yes. i just wanna know why you chosen to change. are you just saying yes for the hell of it or are you thinking it through. remember there is NO changing back to normal and think about how it would effect your future. your genetics would be passed on to your child, and it most likely would not be ok due to religious beliefs and so there is a possibility of being hunted for sinning agenst god, also what about human rights? what makes a human...well human and would you still be considered human?



As disappointing as I find humanity at times, I do trust that if some anthro were to fall out of the sky one day, I think the newcomer would be treated fairly. As with everyone, there would be controversy and opposition, I suppose, if it did become that big a deal.

Life would be very different.. I'm not sure how any employer could even imagine hiring such a 'thing'. If such fantasy ever did come true, I think it would work out ok though.


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 11, 2008)

i don't want fur, i hardly groom myself as it, i'd be a matted mess with fur


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, why not. It's just only 20% chance of death, no pain no gain.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes. For one thing...well, life isn't really peaches and cream for me right now, anyways. I don't really care whether I live or die, so that risk, doesn't matter. I'm not religious, so I could care less about that aspect. I don't ever plan on having children. My partner would probably think I was nuts, but nuts in the "Oh, you goof. I can't believe you're going to do that." way, not the "Oh, god, commit him!" way. Hell, if I was turned into my actual fursona, I'd be taller, a bit skinnier, and male...I'd actually look better. (Well, at least to those who like anthros.) If I was just a furry version of myself...well, it'd still be fine. As for being cast out of society, no biggie. Society is a load of shit anyways. I figure with kangaroo kicking powers I could handle a lot that came my way, and I'd be smart enough to know to haul ass when I see guns. Sometimes I think I'd like to go be one of those crazy live without technology hermits anyways. (Not because I dislike technology in anyway, just because I'm sick of being poor, and working my ass off, and still being poor. I'd rather work my ass off to grow food, and take care of myself.)


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 11, 2008)

Of course. I would be a being endorsed by science (and thus governed by it), and since I was once purely human (and still am mentally) I would retain all of my human rights as well as citizen rights. In fact, there would be no reason why I would be deprived of them. I might have to live outside normal society, but that lifestyle is not too aversive. A 20% mortality rate is not bad in my eyes. I stand to gain nothing if I risk nothing.

Considering family or religious ties, I care not. I even have no care if I was the only one in the world who agreed to do it; however, since there is a mortality rate given it implies there are at least five cases of experimentation with four living subjects (possibly more given reliable statistics).




My only qualm would be my inability to speak (for some period of time), as speaking with a long muzzle for a mouth (sans lips) would be highly unfeasible without some form of "physical therapy", if not entirely impossible.


----------



## SerinaHax (Apr 11, 2008)

Of course Goomby and I would like to become our fursonas =3

That is, if we could also go to a planet where there are actual furries already. That way, we wouldnt be experimented on, hated on for religion... None of those cruddy problems humans present to us. 

 As for this "mortality rate", I believe furries have just the same life span as a human, and with me being a kitsune, my fursona would be alive much longer than that. Goomby's partially undead too, and his fursona's going to live a long time too, sans the rotting and decaying. He's as alive as he can get. That little poke by a certain blue ghost wolf really made his life better x3

As for grooming, I'm pretty sure the two of us could groom eachother x3

Ya know, i should really get Goomby to type up some of the backstories he has for his fantasy worlds. They're quite interesting, whether they be for yiff or not. They have tales of love, adventure, massive empires, forest furries, Human-Furry Peaceful coexistence, other worlds, magic... Corn... Great writer and storyteller. If only i could help him not stutter when hes telling one verbally..  

But for now, I guess Goombario and I will have to use SL as our adventure place. Thats where we met, after all...

*noms on corn* mmmmmmmm... Corn...


----------



## RaiN_WolF (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes. Now. Please.

I'm fucking sick of being a human.


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, considering my main alter-ego isn't even a furry (or anthro, or close to it), this particular question doesn't really concern me. 

But I'm going to suppose I _do_ have a fursona. I don't think I would turn myself. I mean yeah physically, that would be kinda cool, but what about keener senses, faster reflexes, farther eyesight (a boon for me, considering I'm blind without my glasses) and the like? I'm under the impression that the change is nothing more than physical, like, it's "just for looks" kind of thing. Purely for novelty's sake. I personally would like to keep my human bod and just get the modifications that I previously stated. That way, I could keep my previous life, friends, family and such without too much hassle. Then I could moonlight as a vigilante super hero without having to worry that I'm going to get caught because I'd look like any other human...


----------



## Arbiter (Apr 11, 2008)

hell yeah i would. id be so damn sexy, all the hot boys would fall for me in a heartbeat


----------



## chamo (Apr 11, 2008)

I would say yes without a doubt, 20% chance is quite a small percentage and i don't think of death as such a big thing.
These kind of threads makes me all daydreamish, i would love to have the opportunity to do this, and i've never been fully comfortable being human anyway.

I wonder how people would react though, what do you think?


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 11, 2008)

to me the risks are worth it. death is something i dont care about due to i will die at some point so not a biggie. being an outcast to society is no big deal because i am already one.  the only thing that would cause me to hesitate is what would i do afterwards. can i get a job or start a family but other than that i would do it


----------



## Syusuke_Kieto (Apr 11, 2008)

Hmm, pain, I can handle. I guess I wouldn't have any qualms about turning myself into a furry especially considering that my family hates me and I pretty much give society the middle finger everyday. So yep, I'd definitely turn myself into a furry given the chance.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, don't care for religion or family and i could live the way i wanted, away from a large scale of society. 20% isn't much so i'd take the risk.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 12, 2008)

I sorta prefer the *poof* version of the question.  Spare the details to simply imagine the other side.

Under the terms of the current question I have to say 'no'.  Notwithstanding the physical risks, what about the social implications?


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 12, 2008)

i would do it cuz it would be fucking awesome and i would start my war on the humans for taking away my rights...cuz we are still human inside..but wut about the having kids part??? would it evan be possible?


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 12, 2008)

don't have a fursona so i don't think it'd be worth it


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 13, 2008)

yes totaly it would be so cool


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 13, 2008)

TO the kids questionn, find anotehr furry, have furry kids. Thered be  alot of hyrbids and we would make a Narnia out of the world.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2008)

"Furassic Park"?  Dunno.  Any sort of procreation would depend on genetics -- and mind you, with most existing hybrids reproduction tends to be the first thing accost.


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 13, 2008)

I think that if you had the ability to do so only when you wanted it to happen, not just permanently, it'd kick so much ass my foot would fall off. xD


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Apr 13, 2008)

i would do it so i can make moons a distory planets


----------



## vampkitty15 (Apr 13, 2008)

totally! i would love to feel the fur against my skin and run around with friends. Now I wouldn't do it if it was a lifechanging procedure though. I mean I would like to go back to human once in a while.


----------



## foxhunter (Apr 14, 2008)

some of you said you would only do it if you could go back why would you only do it then? is it because you could never make that choice? 

also people with questions about breeding offspring. yes its possible just depends if natural selection is your friend.


----------



## vampkitty15 (Apr 14, 2008)

well i'm changing my answer to a hell yeah! if i CANNOT change back, then okay. I wouldn't care. I now feel that i would feel better with fur and if my boyfriend changed with me? FUCK YEAH I WILL CHANGE!


----------



## gruz (Apr 18, 2008)

exactly how much pain........


----------



## NaomiMaru (Apr 18, 2008)

I love pretending and all, but I wouldn't want to be my fursona, unless everyone in the world were turned into furries. I mean everyone.

And we never knew we were humans.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Apr 18, 2008)

Ooooh good one... The chance of death.. thats a tough one.  1/5 is bad.. real bad odds.  And i can live being a social outcast.  As for the losing human rights... im still ahuman inside.  Just not out.  My famiyl... i dont see how this would affect them...Pain.. well hell im used to pain, and three days of it sounds like a fair trade...


----------



## gruz (Apr 18, 2008)

the only problem that would stop me is that bears are hunted where i come from so i'd be shot even if i did survive the op


----------



## Arc (Apr 18, 2008)

I think I would...
The 20% rate of death is a pretty hard thing..
But its acceptable to become, what I really want to be.


----------



## Toraie (Apr 26, 2008)

It's something i have a thing for thinking about, aaand I'd probably do it. Of course, I'd probably avoid everyone except other's who've done it, and if I had to let people know, I'd do it as slowly as possible and hope they thought it was cool. Not many moral values involved here. ;D


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2008)

No, I wouldn't. As much as I would love to be my fursona, I wouldn't want to do something so immoral.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Apr 27, 2008)

I would probably do it.  My life is incredibly boring and I could never seem to do much to change that.  Simply having a new body would be enough of an interesting experience, and plenty more experiences may follow.  Even if it ends up making life harder for me, I'll be fine as long as it also leads to things less boring and uneventful.


----------



## Tungen (Apr 27, 2008)

Eating with a snout would be a complete bitch. Also, I don't particularly relish the thought of having to maintain fur. I think it'd be a bigger pain than most people give it credit for.


----------



## Raul (Apr 27, 2008)

I would. Because my "fur"sona is the God of dreams and nightmares. 

So being a god with control over peoples dreams and nightmares would be awesome. 

But as this is a completely fictuous persona, this is unlikely to happen.


----------



## Takun (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmm mine the bringer of the end of the world....yes I'd do it.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Apr 27, 2008)

No, I wouldn't change into my character.

I like being a human better.

If it was something I could like... just try for fun and then switch back to myself, then I might. But I wouldn't want to be the monkeycat permanently. :c Monkeycat is my creation, but she's not me.


----------



## skulltoe (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes. I personally think the chance of death would be worth it. I'm not afraid of much.


----------



## Jack (Apr 29, 2008)

by the way saying that that would be a huge sin is wrong. sin is sin their is no great or small besides if you were changed would God not have intended it to be so? since all things that happen fall in to his grand plan of how things will work. so it is ok if you think about it.


----------



## Aurali (Apr 29, 2008)

maybe.. depends on if I'm the only one.. if My mate will freak. and if I'd be disected :3


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 30, 2008)

Lemme adjust those little rates for you.


Now then, for everyone else, there is a 20% chance of death in the process. For people like me who have terrible luck, there is at least a 50% chance and if you are me, then there is an 80% chance you will die. So no, I wouldn't take it since my luck is so bad I get "Tails" on a two-headed coin.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 30, 2008)

no question about it, i would love to be my fursona


----------



## Ziba the lioness (May 2, 2008)

Deffinately yes, no doubts


----------



## BritFoxx (May 2, 2008)

Err.. let me think on this one...

here are the possible answers

1) Yes.
2) YEAHYEAHYEAHYEAHYEAH!!!!!!
3) Well after considering the question I must give a positive conlusion
4) Affirmitive
5) Ja
6) Oui
7) OF COURSE!!

That would probably like some minor dream come true!


----------



## Krystalynn (May 2, 2008)

Risk of death, possibility of success, and a sweet new draggyrawr bodeh? Eh, sure. Gonna die eventually anyway, why not give it a risk? 80% chance of success!


----------



## shirei-demon (May 3, 2008)

Truthfully, I would say no. To many risks, and plus my fursona is a english angora, you know how much money it would cost to take care of my fur? haha.


----------



## SpaderG (May 4, 2008)

Ah, but of course. Animal genetic traits are around 50% more useful than human ones. A combo of human intelligence and canine genetics would be great. Of course, just like any Race, you would end up getting ridiculed, and on top of that, no one would be there to back you up, since there would be a rare few of you.

                   In a nut shell: HELL YEAH!!!!!!!

                        Don't Sue Me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 6, 2008)

Yes, without question of a doubt, yes.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 6, 2008)

Uh.  No. 

Despite my 'sona' being nearly human.  No thanks.


----------



## LordKilcote (May 6, 2008)

This is really hard to say, I would love to, but I dunno if I could live the rest of my life, knowing people wouldnt understand me, and why I did it. It's not about being painful, or possibly dieing, but more of the fact that would I ever find my true, who would love me for what I am, and have taken apon myself to become...


-=}{=-LordKilcote-=}{=-


----------



## Seas (May 6, 2008)

I would have a quite easy time living off hunting this planets animals 
Also, I would make a more efficient burglar/thief than one in human body 
So...absolutely!


----------



## TheLostWolf (May 8, 2008)

Under one of two conditions, I got to keep my job... or I had enough money to support myself for the remainder of a very long and healthy life. Though latex gloves and sharp claws probably wouldn't work so well together.. Well that's what files are for.


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (May 8, 2008)

Hell no.  I'm happy being a human like God made me.


----------



## Wolf Spit (May 8, 2008)

I'd prefer to stay human only because, if I were my fursona in reality, there would be some things I just couldn't deal with.  I might get fur in my food, and that's gross.  It could be a mess when you gotta go number 2.  When you get wet, you might smell like a wet dog.  Or wet cat.  Or whatever, most animals smell bad when they're wet.

I like to lay face first in my pillow (inb4 gay jokes) and that would be a problem if I had a muzzle.  Since my fursona has wings it would be difficult to lay down in certain ways, among other things.  I would probably shed/molt a little and even though I like to clean, I don't like cleaning up fur.

During spring and summer it would probably really suck to have fur.  And if were still a world where we had to wear clothes in public then that would just plain suck.  And, can you just imagine if there was a world full of wolves, lions, and dragons, plus cows, chickens, and fish?  I'm totally a meat-eater, so I'm sure there'd be quite a lot of conflict in that situation.

On the other hand, of course, there'd be good.  You get to be who you created.  Who you really want to be, what you want to look like.  Sexy scalies, cute furries.  You could make cute animal noises (of course you can do that now, but it'd be cuter if if matched the fur).  The best part, for me, would be having paws.

Short answer: Yes, only if I could change back and forth.


----------



## ExTo (May 8, 2008)

I would have said no, first of all because I don't have a set fursona (har), though there IS one way I would have went for it : if it was impossible for others to know the change was done on purpose. I mean, we all know that if scientists invent a "furry serum" and start handing it to those who want it, these people are going to get their ass kicked by the immense majority of people who will see taking it as complete dumbassery (and heck, rightfully so more often than not). The same as for those that undergo sex change, but worse, basically.

However, if nobody could ever know how the heck that "transformation" happened... I think I'd go for it. Reasonable people would have little reason to complain since everyone would just think it happened randomly... sure there would still be some out there to claim it's a "punishment by God" or some such and whom would be a lot of trouble, but those are avoidable, no? Plus, I think the majority would agree to "real" furries's right of existence unless a) they get too numerous (then people would freak out) or b) they could tell the furries were humans who transformed (then they'd thirst for revenge for unsettling the world, no matter how slightly).

Basically, whether I'd accept or not depends on how many people would take the "serum" and whether or not the cause of the situation can be found out (though I guess I'd feel bad about living a lie - oh wait, I already *am*). I'm pretty sure that if they were to be only a few of those "real furries", the other furries as we currently know ourselves would run to get them.


----------



## traum (May 9, 2008)

kissing would be hard as shit with a muzzle.


----------



## Bambi (May 10, 2008)

Considering the obstacles, I'd still say yes ...

... and that's just because you only live once.


----------



## ExTo (May 10, 2008)

Yeah I think that sums it up pretty well, Bambi.


----------



## dr-bored (May 11, 2008)

I'd go for it immediately. I'd make myself physically fit before the operation to hopefully lessen the chance of death and make my body more able to take whatever they throw at you, then I'd go into the process. I'd love to get rid of this skin and this ugly hair and this stupid nose and these horrible feet. Tail ftw! My family would understand, I'm pretty sure. And if I lost rights, well.. I'd be one of the ones fighting to get them back. I wouldn't take that shit laying down.


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 11, 2008)

I would definitely. If and only if. People in the world would stop their looking down on others that would be like this.


----------



## SpaderG (May 12, 2008)

Well, I'd put it this way. I don't fit in right now, not even with the emo kids (not that I am emo. They just accept anyone). WHy would I care?


----------



## ExTo (May 12, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Well, I'd put it this way. I don't fit in right now, not even with the emo kids (not that I am emo. They just accept anyone). WHy would I care?



Oh, you'll find your group eventually. I too fitted with no one in high school, until the last 3 months. Then I finally fitted in a group of maybe 5-6 people, now we're all at the same college and we're a tightly knit bunch of like 25 - and all of it started because we were all "outcasts" in a way, haha. Honestly the days of hanging with people without truly fitting seem long gone to me, so why couldn't it be the same for you? 

At worst, you can always use unusual methods to find a gang. Never know what good it can bring.


----------



## SpaderG (May 14, 2008)

Hehe...fitting in is not my style. I'm still toying with the idea of whether or not taking over the world with robots would be a good idea or if it would screw my shot at a good after life. 

                 I also listen to wierd music. Jack Johnson. Iron and wine. Dr. STeel (yes!)


----------



## Kelo (May 16, 2008)

I could care less what humans think about anything if I had any chance at all or becoming who I really am in the first place it wouldn't matter how long or how painful it was I would do it no questions asked.


----------



## Wuffpup (May 16, 2008)

Yea i would its worth it for me i have nothing to lose everyone already thinks ima crazy.


----------



## Greyscale (May 16, 2008)

I'd change, but only if I wasn't the only one. It would be fun to have an actuall tail and claws.


----------



## WaffletheWolf (May 17, 2008)

I would yes, but i would only risk it if i wasn't the only one, as it'd be much more fun with other furries


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 17, 2008)

I wonder how many people voted yes without noticing the whole "chance to die" thing?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 17, 2008)

Why isn't there a "turn the world into a furry world" option? Now that would be alot better than what you told us about.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 17, 2008)

I would.


----------



## Kittiara (May 17, 2008)

No.

Unless everybody else in the world suddenly and magically became anthro.  That would be hilarious and I'd go for it.


----------



## joshstory (May 18, 2008)

Given those insights, no.
If I could become furry, just like that, then I would say yes.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 18, 2008)

Uhm... uh... yeah?


----------



## KirrynLyPire (May 18, 2008)

For one, it's impossible to turn into my species. The only way close to it would be using wolf genes along with snake. Splicing the two together and you'd still be off a species. :/
Ultimately, if you Could go back and forth with little risk of death, Sure I'd go for it, if my family truly loves me, and will stick by me not matter what my decision in life is. Then they'll learn to accept me, as for friends, I could always get new friends that accept me.


----------



## ChouKuma (May 18, 2008)

Pondering on the question I have come to the solution that, if I wasn't in the society called The United States of America, which is flooded and darned near populated entirely (in my opinion) with hunters and NRA members, I wouldn't want to be my fursona. Seeing as I am mostly bear and wolf, and recently debate has begun to see if we should allow the hunting of wolves, and bears are already hunted just as trophies *mumbles some pissed off words of choice* I would very much say no. I don't want to be transformed into a form, which I would in another country other than America, be very comfortable in. It's like, oh god, why did I do this? Now I constantly have to worry about being bombarded in the patooky with lead balls and being shot in the face with a hunting rifle. I really don't think I would be able to enjoy that life at all. Even though, I would be able to speak, walk on my hind legs if I was my anthropomorphic self, I wouldn't trust the society I live in at the moment. Perhaps in the future when the NRA has been disbanded and gun control comes into some effect. Perhaps then, but for now... I'm going to say no thank you. I know... I sound perfectly crazy right?

And then there are the other reasons dealing with family and such. Just too much weighing in the negative area of choice. Still it would be no, even though I'm pretty sure my boyfriend wouldn't do anything with me afterwards and my mother would probably put a belled collar around my neck and my father would shoot himself. Still a no.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (May 18, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Uhm... uh... yeah?



Heh, did you just happen to see this now for the first time or did boredom strike?


----------



## Werevixen (May 19, 2008)

Yes, because I am a freakjob as it is, might as well look it.


----------



## Otokonoko_inu (May 20, 2008)

hell ya. my job in the airforce would probably be changed to a working wolf and leave me sniffing out crap for the security forces though.


----------



## Monak (May 20, 2008)

I WOULD DO IT! It is who I have always been , and if I were to be mutated into it I would also be able to achive flight , and have the knowledge to build kick ass machines.


----------



## Lumpy (May 22, 2008)

sure, why not


----------



## Takum (May 22, 2008)

I'd do it, I always wanted to be my fursona anyway.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 22, 2008)

Yup. Why not? Except I'd wanna have super powers to protect myself from the normies.


----------



## railroad (May 22, 2008)

my reply is simple: no

the reason:is too long to explain


----------



## Umbreona (May 23, 2008)

My family would understand, I have NEVER cared what anyone thought of me, rights? LOL, very funny... Chance of Death? Well if it is a choice between Perhaps Dying, Perhaps becoming what I wish to be, or Staying a Hyooman I am going with the change to Furry and hoping for the best.


----------



## Devo (May 23, 2008)

Hell yes! Although I imagine it won't be easy to get hold of draconic DNA. Oh well, I wouldn't mind being all fox, at least my tail would be floofier that way. X3


----------



## Wovstah (May 23, 2008)

I honestly don't know.  It would make the whole fur con and suiting thing obsolete.


----------



## pyrospirit (May 23, 2008)

Hell ya


----------



## navi111 (May 23, 2008)

I most defiantly would say yes. To be something Ive dreamed so much about. To change something Ive never been able to change. I think I could give up a lot of stuff to do it. And as for the 20% death and three days of pain. well Ive already done that, well it was a little longer then three days. As long as Im able to regain my health afterwards. And in doing the transfurmation  I would hope that it would inspire others to live their dreams of being fur. Even if it ment me dealing with stupid people and the media, I would still be proud of what I did.


----------



## Miles_Kitfox (May 25, 2008)

My fursona is me. Definitely, nothing would change except for looks


----------



## runner (Jul 19, 2008)

i have had 3 days of pain and the 20% and im willing to give up some thing for a chance like that to have something that may not every be given again. also i think my family would be ok with it because its antho it not like u cant talk to them anymore or your brain dead, u just look like a furry. 


so i think i would b the first to  put my name on the list =)


----------



## Thorne (Jul 19, 2008)

No, because;

1) I'd be taken away for testing
2) I'd be cold blooded
3) I'd be a horrible ugly freak (in real life, your character wouldn't look all disney anime cutsey-cutsey.


----------



## Blackcat008 (Jul 19, 2008)

i clicked yes as if i was born as a furry and had all of the traits


----------



## GigasDragon (Jul 19, 2008)

Nope. 20% chance is a massive margin for failure, in my opinion. Hell, 1 or 2% is considerably unfavorable for mere cosmetic changes; and these are just my opinion on the medical risks that would be involved. I could write a whole article on why it's a terrible idea.

Now see, I think that in order to really enjoy yourself as a furry would be to wait for virtual reality to get to that sci-fi level, or even kinda like the Matrix or something silly like that. No 20% chance of death (well maybe if you're plugging stuff into your brain), no social outcasting based on your physical appearance, and honestly a lot more people would go for it.

Not to mention the surgery thing would probably be expensive to the point that noone would touch it with a twenty-seven foot pole


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 19, 2008)

(In my opinion, the process would take weeks or a month or two, be ridiculously painful, and your life/death ratio would be 8/3 or something like that) 

But anways, if I could "POOF!  FURREH!" I wouldn't because in this world the govt. would see the ultimate bio-weapon in me (he's got human-smarts, but a dog's nose and ears... and claws, he'd make the ultimate killing machine).  So I'd be taken away for testing and mass production for weapons... 3:

It wouldn't work out...


----------



## XoPp (Jul 19, 2008)

yes.

i got absolutely nothing to lose. the world neither has got anything to lose.
so why not.


----------



## Xantid (Jul 19, 2008)

Bambi said:


> Considering the obstacles, I'd still say yes ...
> 
> ... and that's just because you only live once.


Indeed. When I first started reading, I was pretty skeptical because of the whole "20% chance of dying" thing, but yeah... I'd do it. I mean, unlike a lot of you guys, I'm a scalie, so I'd have less of a fur problem, even though wearing pants would be harder, haha, and my face is more human-shaped than most... 

But either way, I love getting stares from random people and don't care if other's judge me for it. Not to mention, I'd totally be a hit at parties when people would try to get me to eat things >D

Like Bambi said, you only live once and you gotta live it out the way you want to.


----------



## TamaraRose (Jul 20, 2008)

i would i don't mind being horrible ugly if they fuck up... after all i am  pretty ugly now... and i would love to be a kitty  and dieing  don't bug me


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 20, 2008)

ugh, the whole idea of a painful shapeshift just gives me the heeby-jeebies. Ouchy. NO THANK YOU. 

Besides, I'm more than used to this body now, getting used to a new one would not be easy, nor fun, nor fulfilling.  The Powers-that-Be made me as I am, and I rather accept that at this late date in life.  

Would be no fun if I actually *was* what I feel myself to be. THe physics of physical existance would make life hella hard.


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Immediately without doubt.

Especially if I got the stuff my fursona has <3


----------



## Entropy (Jul 20, 2008)

No, a 1 in 5 chance of dying is not worth it.

Hell, that's not worth doing for anything really unless it was going to save you from something which would kill you for sure.

I'd probably do it if it was safe, but I wouldn't be willing to risk my life on something so cosmetic.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2008)

plain and simple, yes it would be fun or interesting.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 20, 2008)

Love to, but... no.  Civilization isn't designed with dragons in mind.


----------



## Lucky_White (Jul 21, 2008)

Under your hypothetical situation, no.

But if a portal to another universe were to suddenly appear before me, I'd probably step through.  Unless it were evil.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 21, 2008)

Depends. I'd deal with the pain. Human rights would be grandfathered to your current state if you were transformed. My only problem is the 20% chance of death. My family wouldn't care, my sis may have second thoughts but she'd get over it. My 'fursona' is a dragon, but I don't like to use fursona as it's description (due to the draconic pride I have. Blah blah blah) Dragons are my everything outside of my direct family.

I'd do it. By the time I raised the money to do it I'd would have worked out all the family issues.

It's always been my dream and you can't have your dream without taking a risk. It'd be worth every second no matter how painful the procedure and the time after would be.



foxhunter said:


> to all people who answered yes. i just wanna know why you chosen to change. are you just saying yes for the hell of it or are you thinking it through.


I chose yes because It's perhaps the one greatest thing I want in the world. What I wouldn't do to get that. And I have been thinking about it for many years.



foxhunter said:


> remember there is NO changing back to normal and think about how it would effect your future. your genetics would be passed on to your child,


I wouldn't wan't to change back. And the passing of the genes wouldn't happen due to the genetic change. Unless is was compatable with the human genome. In that case: put a store of semen in the O2 freezer before the change in case I'd find a mate and get a vasectomy before the change.



foxhunter said:


> and it most likely would not be ok due to religious beliefs and so there is a possibility of being hunted for sinning agenst god,


PFFT! I'd have enough weapon to fend them off. Besides, I'm more afraid of my family than jesus freaks. 



foxhunter said:


> also what about human rights? what makes a human...well human and would you still be considered human?


The rights would be grandfathered in. If they weren't; dragons have wings for a reason.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 21, 2008)

Probably... no. I actually enjoy being human a little too much to be anything else up to this point in my life


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think there's any better reason to pick yes than 'it's the only chance you'd ever get to achieve that dream'.


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 21, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's any better reason to pick yes than 'it's the only chance you'd ever get to achieve that dream'.



It's not the only chance. There is a guy that had transformed himself into a tiger via many tattoos, mody modification and such. Not transformed as in walking on all fours, furred,a nd growling but it's still damn close. A woman did the same thing as well as another guy turned reptilian. Lizard Man, I think. 

Little determination can get you a long way :grin:


----------



## horndawg (Jul 22, 2008)

This is what I can't stand about the fandom. You WANT to risk death to become obscure animals? Since I'm the 1 in 5 that voted "No", can I stop calling myself a furry now? Please?


----------



## Tim-kun (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think anyone around me would care, honestly, it's the ghetto, and my lover would just pounce on me and start rubbing me and stuff and blushign and going " AWWW YOU'RE SO CUTE NOW TIM! " , all I really need is a job, and I could probably do it better being more than human, like, more muscle, and..stuff


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

without question


----------



## X (Aug 6, 2008)

i'd do it. even if only to feel what its like to be more like an animal, i believe i have said before that animals fascinate me and i would like to truly "think" like an animal sometime, and the fur/scales would be pretty cool too :Ã¾


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

Probably not in that situation.  Although my fursona's abilities have never been publically announced before, I've always pictured my fursona as being able to use a certain degree of 'magic' and also transform to and from human to anthro.  I haven't really 'day dreamed' of being anthro full time, as that's probably not the best way to go about things.  I wasn't born an anthro, so I wouldn't be willing to change what I was born as and lose that forever.  I most certainly wouldn't do something to risk my life for a permanant change as such.  I hardly trust surguries enough to even go through with the laser eye surgury.  o,0


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

Upps... clicked on yes before reading the post XD

But i still would click yes.
I would die to be a dragon, so 3 days full of pain, for the ability to live infinite with the powers of a dragon ^^
I hope there are some girls who think so and turn into dragoness, otherwise it would be maybe boring... XD


----------



## Frasque (Aug 7, 2008)

And be able to fly? Hell yes.


----------



## Kama (Aug 7, 2008)

without a second thought :3


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 7, 2008)

No for me because I'd have to go to the Antartic (penguin). It'd be fun for a while, but it's all just ice and snow. I dont think they have internet there.


----------



## Ironclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

Knowing the risk VS gain. I would do it even if I could not change back, and the 20% rate of Death. 

I don't mind hurting the ones I love because they all hate me now. 
If it is FULL fursona I get to travel between dimensions, If it is just your form I would feel more comfortable where I will live.
Knowing my luck I would be the one of the 20% who dies, so what. If I live I am one of the  .0000001% who is animal-like but has human knowledge.
I know that I would not be the only one doing this so I will have more in common with the people I genetically relate to than I do now.
If I am publicly oppressed so what. I don't go outside now, and I ovoid "Society" whenever possible.
The real problem is price. Do you think some one will do this for free? Even if it is a government experiment they will want to do years of testing on you.


----------



## Owwin (Sep 19, 2008)

The only possible way I would ever want to be a furry is if all the other furries had to come with me because of some sort of virus or something. Screw being persecuted alone. I want scapegoats! And 20% chance of death? To hell with that. I'd just find whatever is in the blood of the 4 out of five people that survived and make sure I had it. Even so I would rather every other furry be turned into their fursona. That way I can just ask what it is like.

EDIT: I am glad I read the text before I answered the poll. The pain wouldn't bother me, but the death and possible persecution are pretty much not worth it.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't answer the poll, because I have reasons for both yes and no.

Yes, I would love to be an anthrodragon, fly, phase through solid objects, be able to open a can of pears without an opener, and so on and so forth. 
Yes, I think my family would accept me the way I was (after the initial heart attack).

No, I would become a government target, they would want to run experiments on me, people would run wherever I went.

Too hard of a decision to say. You'll notice the 20% chance of death wasn't really an important factor for me.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Sep 20, 2008)

I would probably say no. Not only because I would be risking by body to possibly dying during the operation, I would also be risking the possibility of recieving a lot of attention from the news media (most likely in a negative way), becoming an easy target for the government (not to mention all those hunters out there ), and be disappointing the people I have known and loved for so many years, making them think I am deviating myself from the rest of society. No, I'd rather just remain as myself.


----------



## Kano (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm such a follower... I would do if a lot of other furries were, I wouldn't want to be the only one.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Sep 20, 2008)

Y'know, I think I'd just get stoned and go ride a bicycle into a hedge.

It sounds a lot more fun.


----------



## Prowler (Sep 20, 2008)

I would do it. there are things I do/have done that probably have a higher than 20% chance of death anyway. besides thats an 80% chance that you wont die, ud be crazy not to do it!!(yay for math)


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, probably.

Firstly, I would be no more a social outcast than I am now. I'm well-acquainted with that concept.

Secondly, any attempt to remove basic rights would be met with force, unless they locked me up the instant I decided to go with it. If I were to truly become my primary character, then they would have a very tough time physically restraining me. If it came to that, I'm sure those who had already undergone the operation would have created an underground society of sorts, and if that's the case, _war were declared_.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 20, 2008)

Umm... isn't that the only way possible in 100+ years? Besides *MAGICKALLL WIZARZDZ COMUN TO CAZT ZOM KIKIN' RAD SPELLZ ON YAH!!!!!!*?

But yeah. Might as well. If I get outcasted... I'll just join the Chinese >.> <.<


----------



## Greasemunky (Sep 20, 2008)

Hmm....
No.
If it was poof and irreversable yes.
My family accepts me for who I am, not what I am.
Even if one of the less humanlike creatures ate one of our cats.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 20, 2008)

I'd want my fursona to have a huge harem of male/female/herm furries. ;3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 20, 2008)

I would never do that even if the chance offered itself up because to me there is a fine line between enjoying the fandom and enjoying the persona you make, and going off the deep end like some individuals have done, to the point of severe permanent body modification.

If you cannot be happy as who you are today, what makes you think you will be any happier several risky operations down the road where you look like something that you are not?


----------



## Tempest (Sep 20, 2008)

Um, no. First of all, I am perfectly content with being human. Second of all, with my luck, some insane right-wing Fundamentalist would torture and kill me as a message to the furry fandom.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 20, 2008)

I would ask people about it beforehand. Stuff like "What would you do if someone you knew disappeared for a few days and came back as an animal person? Like.. with a muzzle, paws etc..". Something like that. If I get a good response like "That'd be badass" or "It'd be weird, but I'd think it was cool soon enough" most of the time, then sure. Only thing is the matter of ID situations like passports, licenses etc. But I'm sure that this stuff would be on worldwide news and that I wouldn't be the only one, which would mean people would be aware. So perhaps legal stuff and human rights would be a bit easier with the aid of mass media.

Besides, I'd expect interviews. And when people see that I still speak and act like a human, chances are I'd still have my rights. After all, that's basically what I'd still be, just physically altered in some aspects. Not to grant me my human rights because I have a muzzle and other people do would be like not granting a handicapped man his human rights because he doesn't have any legs and other people do.

Bottom line: I'd do it, provided others approve first.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

> If you cannot be happy as who you are today, what makes you think you will be any happier several risky operations down the road where you look like something that you are not?


Not that I'm one of those people who would normally modify their bodies (my response was more or less a "what do I have to lose?"), but try saying that to a transgendered person looking to get SRS. I realize that's way different (and it's kind of silly to want to be another species to try and feel better about yourself), but the premise is still the same - Modifying yourself to become something that you aren't, but feel you are inside.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 20, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> Besides, I'd expect interviews. And when people see that I still speak and act like a human, chances are I'd still have my rights. After all, that's basically what I'd still be, just physically altered in some aspects.


 
How would you be able to talk like a human without lips?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

Tempest said:


> How would you be able to talk like a human without lips?



I dunno about you, but the only sounds I make with my lips are "Buh", "Fuh" "Muh" "Puh" and "Vuh". I'm fairly certain "F" and "B" can be said with a muzzle, as can "M" and "P". "V" might be difficult, but substitute "F" and it just sounds like you have a Russian accent.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah. Talk with very little lip movement. That's pretty much how you would sound. "Z"s would be a substitute for a lot of letters.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I dunno about you, but the only sounds I make with my lips are "Buh", "Fuh" "Muh" "Puh" and "Vuh". I'm fairly certain "F" and "B" can be said with a muzzle, as can "M" and "P". "V" might be difficult, but substitute "F" and it just sounds like you have a Russian accent.


 
You also use your lips for O, W, and Y, and I'm probably missing a few.  Animal mouths do not move like human mouths do, and I'm pretty sure you'd sound more like a drunkard than anything else.  That's not even mentioning that your tongue probably would not be able to form syllables either, seeing as animal tongues are thin and long.  I would imagine it would be quite a feat to form a "D" with a super long tongue, but hey this is all just speculation.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 20, 2008)

You could always get one of those vocal cord speaker things in your throat.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't care what the circumstances or ramifications are, fuck that shit twelve ways to Sunday.

See, these polls are easy to answer when you don't want to be a furry.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, yellow fur, smooth tail, big ears, and brown stripes are what's hip for me.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 20, 2008)

Tempest said:


> You also use your lips for O, W, and Y, and I'm probably missing a few.  Animal mouths do not move like human mouths do, and I'm pretty sure you'd sound more like a drunkard than anything else.  That's not even mentioning that your tongue probably would not be able to form syllables either, seeing as animal tongues are thin and long.  I would imagine it would be quite a feat to form a "D" with a super long tongue, but hey this is all just speculation.



"O" is extremely easy to do without using your lips, and I can say "O" with my lips in any position - It originates further down. Saying the letter "W" is difficult because it has a "B" sound in it, but you discount that most furry creatures actually do have lips, and thus would be able to at least mimic the sound. Lizards and birds would have a tough time, though. I'm not sure about other species, but a canine is perfectly capable of doing a "Wuh" sound.

"D" is simply holding your tongue to the roof of your mouth. I'm not sure what dynamics a longer tongue/facial structure would have, but I would say it would be similar.

Of course, I'm not arguing that it wouldn't sound _silly_. Just that it would be intelligible.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 20, 2008)

I wouldn't be my fursona, because I don't have one, and therefore... I would turn into nothing ;.;


----------



## Tempest (Sep 20, 2008)

Runefox said:


> "O" is extremely easy to do without using your lips, and I can say "O" with my lips in any position - It originates further down.


 
If I do that is sounds like "uh" not "o". Try saying "cope" without using your lips for the o. Sounds like "cup" doesn't it? Sure you could do short o's, but long o's would definately be a problem.



> Saying the letter "W" is difficult because it has a "B" sound in it, but you discount that most furry creatures actually do have lips, and thus would be able to at least mimic the sound.


 
I'm not talking about the alphabet. You never say "double-you -ash" to say wash. And animals have lips? Not like ours they don't. As for canines saying "wuh" I've always considered that more of a "ruh" sound, but I suppose that's in the ear of the beholder.  I'll give you that canines howling make a "oo" sound, though.



> "D" is simply holding your tongue to the roof of your mouth. I'm not sure what dynamics a longer tongue/facial structure would have, but I would say it would be similar.


 
Again, we can't really know, so I was simply speculating. However, our tongues change shape when we speak. I doubt that the tongues of many other animals (maybe with the exception of other primates, whose tongues look similar to ours) would be able to do this, seeing as they don't need to.



> Of course, I'm not arguing that it wouldn't sound _silly_. Just that it would be intelligible.


 
I dunno, have you ever heard someone who lops off letters of words? It's not always intelligible.

And this speech thing isn't even getting into how the hell would you kiss? I dunno about everyone else but I'm not too keen on licking replacing making out. Then there's the ethical side of the matter. The whole transformation would be such a shock on the body and the mind that it could tear you apart psychologically. The procedure would have to be broken down into many small steps to allow for adjustment and recovery. And the expense, dear god the expense that the whole thing would take. And insurance sure isn't going to cover it.

I know I'm going way into this, but hey, the OP said to think deep  Plus this is giving me a reason to procrastinate my English paper.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 20, 2008)

Tempest said:


> If I do that is sounds like "uh" not "o". Try saying "cope" without using your lips for the o. Sounds like "cup" doesn't it? Sure you could do short o's, but long o's would definately be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the alphabet. You never say "double-you -ash" to say wash. And animals have lips? Not like ours they don't. As for canines saying "wuh" I've always considered that more of a "ruh" sound, but I suppose that's in the ear of the beholder.  I'll give you that canines howling make a "oo" sound, though.



What? Have you ever seen a beagle go "Awoowoowooo?" Or some other breed go "Bowowow?" They can totally make an "oh" sound. As well as the "whoa" sound. 

AND a "B"/"P" sound. You just gotta suction your mouth closed and then suddenly push air out. I don't know of many animals except for birds and crocodiles that can't do that. "M"s are similar, but consist of using your nose and keeping your mouth closed.

"T"s and "D"s, I'm not so sure about. Dunno how strong the tongue would be, seems a little floppy.

But for all those animals that don't have lips to make a "W" sound, wouldn't a "V" suffice? There are a lot of languages that do that. As well as for the "R"s. Instead of bringing the sound up to your lips and making a "Wrah" sound, a lot of languages originate the "r" in the back of your throat. 

So you could speak, just not with a typical English accent.


----------



## Takun (Sep 20, 2008)

You can stop debating, language would be different.  It wouldn't be based around impossible to make sounds.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 20, 2008)

fuck yea I would


----------



## Tzolkin (Sep 21, 2008)

Would I? No, not immediately. I would go a different way, and team up with groups of people from all over the world to spread awareness and acceptance of the concept that humanity is an immensely diverse thing, expanding the definition of what it is to be human. All the while I would be trying to find ways to make transformation safer and less painful, and setting up new infrastructures to accommodate those who opted to become furries, or whatever other kinds of creatures would be possible.

Then, and only then, after I had done those things, I would undergo the procedure.


----------



## Tempest (Sep 21, 2008)

Nargle said:


> What? Have you ever seen a beagle go "Awoowoowooo?" Or some other breed go "Bowowow?" They can totally make an "oh" sound. As well as the "whoa" sound.
> 
> AND a "B"/"P" sound. You just gotta suction your mouth closed and then suddenly push air out. I don't know of many animals except for birds and crocodiles that can't do that. "M"s are similar, but consist of using your nose and keeping your mouth closed.


 
No, I haven't heard any animals make these sounds.  Perhaps I'm just sheltered.



> But for all those animals that don't have lips to make a "W" sound, wouldn't a "V" suffice? There are a lot of languages that do that. As well as for the "R"s. Instead of bringing the sound up to your lips and making a "Wrah" sound, a lot of languages originate the "r" in the back of your throat.
> So you could speak, just not with a typical English accent.


 
Except that a "V" would require you to put your front teeth over your bottom lip and move your bottom lip slightly inwards.  Would an animal's mouth be able to do that?  I'm not so sure.



Takumi_L said:


> You can stop debating, language would be different. It wouldn't be based around impossible to make sounds.


 
I thought the point of a discussion board was to discuss?  Besides, language is very important.  If non-furries (who would probably still be the vast majority of the population) could not understand you, your life would be made pretty inconvenient.  You'd need a translator or you'd need to carry around pen and paper all the time (assuming you could write, which I think you could with some minor adjustments).
If everyone wants me to shut up, I will, but I'm having fun


----------



## Tzolkin (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmm. . Language. If animal-esque lips wouldn't be able to pronounce certain sounds, maybe a fur could avoid them in the same way a ventriloquist does. They aren't supposed to move their lips, so they have to do a lot of sound substitutions.

If that didn't work, sign language probably would. Or writing. There is always a way. I'm curious whether a new language would develop among anthros, specific to their traits and needs.

On a different note, I read somewhere that common house cats can make over 100 distinct sounds, and I've heard at least one of my cats say words, like 'hello' (ewwo), and 'want out' (wan ow). From that I'm guessing anthros could talk, but I think the differently shaped tongue would prove more cumbersome for speech than lips.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd do it, only if I'd still be accepted in society (I doubt it would be like that though). Other than that, if there were other dragons I could talk to and be friends with, I'd definatley do it.


----------



## Mokura (Sep 21, 2008)

Would I?  I have no clue.  I don't have a fursona.  I -do-, however, have a Mithra character in Final Fantasy XI.  If it involved getting warped into the lands of Vana'diel too, why the hell not?  I'm a fan of stories of high adventure and such.   If I had to stay on Earth though, no way.  I'd either be mocked, or caught and "studied".

Here's an oldish screenshot of my mithra, Nekoakuma (Nekuma for short.)  The name is a bit of a pun that ended up sounding horribly unoriginal.
http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nekumahz9.png


----------



## Topher Husky (Sep 21, 2008)

I said 'Yes'. But it'd only be if I kept my human traits, and if I wasn't the only one like that.

You know, like, if there were an Anthro community or something tucked away that I could move to.


----------



## Mokura (Sep 21, 2008)

Topher Husky said:


> I said 'Yes'. But it'd only be if I kept my human traits, and if I wasn't the only one like that.
> 
> You know, like, if there were an Anthro community or something tucked away that I could move to.



Yeah, forgot to mention that.  I'd prefer to stay on the more human side, appearance-wise.  But aren't Mithra already like that anyway? =/


----------



## Nox (Sep 21, 2008)

If I could be accepted, I would in a heart beat.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 21, 2008)

naw, ill pass


----------



## Velnor (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd love to be mine =3 Honestly, I really dont care much for me IRL, and I have fended off people for this long when i dont think i pissed em off, might as well give em a reason ;3 hehee


----------



## Runefox (Sep 21, 2008)

> I dunno, have you ever heard someone who lops off letters of words? It's not always intelligible.


Dude. I live in Newfoundland. People drop and add "h"s all the time, seemingly at random. See also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNDkWZeCEjE&feature=related , http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I70kiCR_Pio&feature=related (I can understand every word =D)



> Except that a "V" would require you to put your front teeth over your bottom lip and move your bottom lip slightly inwards. Would an animal's mouth be able to do that? I'm not so sure.


Wha? I don't say "V" like that.


----------



## Kingman (Sep 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry to much about speech, a cat's vocal cords are some of the most advanced in the animal kingdom, second only to dolphins, whales, and humans. Plus my fursona has a lot of human aspects including a thicker tongue, (still rasped though.) and muscle frame, so I could still function in those aspects just fine. The things that I guess I'd miss would be color diffenition in bright light, the sense of taste, and I know I'd claw myself more then once by accident.

That said. Yeah I'd do it. I don't give a damn what my family thinks. I have a political career path, so I'll fight for furry rights and should get them to vote for me. 

My only question would be, are they doing this for free, or do I have to pay? That would be the only legitamate barrier. 

Plus I would be a football god with my fursona's size, speed, and raw power.


----------



## Jardenon (Sep 21, 2008)

Only if my fursona had the ability to blow shit up with his mind.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 21, 2008)

Tempest said:


> How would you be able to talk like a human without lips?


Chances are that if they're able to give me a muzzle, they'll be able to find a way to let me speak. And if not, screw lips. I can write stuff down.. or type it and have a Steven Hawking voice thing.


----------



## Kingman (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfAoVX_VWWs

Thats how furries talk. Enjoy.


----------



## sights-set117 (Sep 23, 2008)

I still would, unquestionably. 

Screw human rights, I'm treated like an animal anyways. 

And my family is....lets say they'd just think: "oh, look, he's doing something strange again"

and only fools fear the inevitable (reference to the 20% chance of death.)


----------



## Szorn (Sep 24, 2008)

I think that, if I could find a community that had done likewise, I would definitely do so, but apparently for a different reason than everyone else. I would do so MOSTLY for one reason: The ability to live life. I am chronically ill and if not for the fact that I've been dealing with it and have gotten used to it since I was 7 months old, I would sink into a pit of despair so deep that I would never come out.
So, yes. If I could, I would. To hell with the 20% chance that I won't live, I'm used to that. And so what if it involves 3 days of pain (excruciating, even), I've had worse. 
And also, Who's ever heard of an animal with CF?
My family would disown me if they (hypothetically) knew that I had chosen as such. But at 18 years old I'm having a bit of a falling out with them anyway.
The only real factor for me is whether or not there would be anywhere that I could belong afterwards... (You said think long and hard about it, and I have.)
:3


----------



## gunnerboy (Sep 24, 2008)

without reservation


----------



## Delcatty (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, but only if I could alternate between human and cat form.


----------



## Miles_Rose (Sep 24, 2008)

Of course, I hate my hooman looks, of couse I'ds change! But then I'd have to make up mind If I'd be a Snow Leopard or Tiger that looked like a male version of Flora with Keith's eyes (Twokinds look it up) hmmmm...




Jardenon said:


> Only if my fursona had the ability to blow shit up with his mind.



You mean blowing things up with... MIND GRENADES! Awesome  Furrys and mind grenades go hand in hand.


----------



## WarTheifX (Sep 25, 2008)

Without a doubt in my mind. I'm pretty much a loner, so nobody would care. The pain and time would be so worth it.


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 27, 2008)

No, dont wanna upseat my family.
Dont care about the transforming method, if I could turn back into human then I would say yes.


----------



## JC4x4trucks (Oct 12, 2008)

if it was possable, i would change my mate and I and live out my life with her. i would do it without hesitations


----------



## Tanner (Oct 12, 2008)

_What about the money factor, or is this completely free of charge due to experimentalness?_
20 percent chance of death -> Take it
Extremely painfull three days to finsih -> More than likely
Hurting my family -> they would hate me just for my religion, I'd take it
Lose of human writes -> The goverment can find crappy reasons to take those as they please
No turning back -> Sign me up!

I think that I would most likely take that chance, I think that it would be awesome to be a tiger/panther hybrid (my fursona). Or maybe just a sexy werewolfess.

Edit:
Or a hawt alieness!


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 12, 2008)

I already act like a cat, adding fur and a muzzle would just be detail.


----------



## Cascading-Eclipse (Oct 12, 2008)

You see, I wouldn't be able to make the decision. I mean, if it was just me alone, I would probably do it, but then so would my furry friends. 1/5 Mortality chance. I would probably lose one or two of my closest friends.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 12, 2008)

I just want a tail... I mean, a real working tail... possibly a monkey tail (refer to zidane from Final fantasy IX) because eventually my tail would be strong enough to latch onto things... I could grab a can of soda, without even lifting my hands! =D


----------



## PaulShepherd (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, if I can change back and forth.


----------



## BlauShep (Nov 15, 2008)

a quad blue german shepherd dog with a horn and electric powers? of course! 8)
that'd be kickass.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends if I could turn back.


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

hell yea in a heart beat.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd do it, possibly in the hopes that it'd get me away from the more human desires and allow me to live life with more freedom, more in touch, and a little more black-and-white. (Cat pun, enjoy the groans =D)


----------



## Javarod (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmm, could've sworn i was i was already involved with this thread, oh well.

I'd certainly do it, we've a strong job market out here, so i can't see them turning me down for a job or firing me for becoming a fisher (diurnal tree weasel) morph. Heck, my job was courier, and i'm likely getting behind the wheel of a taxi now, and ifn you've seen some of the people what drive taxis, i'd fit right in.    :grin:

Oh, and as to my thoughts on this, i've a sorta RP/creative writing project on this, been dormant since summer, but i just created an LJ community for it, and will be bring my IC LJ up to date.
http://community.livejournal.com/shape_world/


----------



## Arcane hollow (Nov 15, 2008)

foxhunter said:


> ok, i know this has been done before by others but i wanted to do this topic from a scientific standpoint instead of *POOF* your a furry.
> 
> here we go. scientists have discovered how to incorporate animal traits and physic abilities into humans through genetic mutation. you have the choice to  become your fursona. but if you decide to become a furry are you willing risk death which there is a 20% chance. the process is also extremely painful throughout the process which takes about 3 days for it to finish. also there is NO turning back after you are injected with the solution and can never be reversed. and remember there are other things than just the surgery.  the possible loss of human rights, the damage it could do to your family seeing you changed. there are many factors in this but the question is
> are you willing to risk destroying your life and the lifes around you just to be furry?  (think deeply before answering)



I know this is a purely hypothetical, but i would do it even if there was 50% death rate.... Personaly i wouldn't care how people react to me, i'm used to being an outcast.

Another thing is, I was planning on reaching this field of research when i got out of college.... I wonder how well i'll do.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmm...I would say...yes. Of course. I won't mind the other things, the pain, the lack of rights...I DON'T FUCKING CARE. I always wanted to be my fursona and if I had the opportunity, I would go ahead. Besides, I want a tail! ^_^


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

i would do it... then i would find the formula, and invite others... then... idk, create our own democratic society... (i can find almost anything on the web, so production of the injection would be easy if i knew what it was... and furries are so much better than ppl anyway!)[quick question though... is it a change in your genes so that if (hypothetically) you have kids, they would be actual furries/anthros as well?]


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

Arcane hollow said:


> Another thing is, I was planning on reaching this field of research when i got out of college.... I wonder how well i'll do.



be sure to make a widespread announcement if you succeed... i wanna be first in line...


----------



## Kitsuneofbalance (Nov 15, 2008)

OK i would change into a furry for a few reasons.
One, im already an outcast/loner, and who cares what people think about me.
Two, If they were to hunt me down for being an act against their god, then thats breaking my rights, heck on paper its no realy different then plastic surgery, except, no redos, i have nine tails, and is covered in fur...


----------



## Kitsuneofbalance (Nov 15, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> be sure to make a widespread announcement if you succeed... i wanna be first in line...



I call second in line!


----------



## Kingman (Nov 15, 2008)

I guess I get third then.


----------



## Zeichwolf (Nov 15, 2008)

If it was a snap decision? I'd say heck yes. But thinking about it, I'd be seriously on the fence. I mean, I already live with the chance of being an outcast (being gay and furry puts a good portion of the world against you), but there is also the effect on my family. What would happen to them? In the end, I think I'd say yes, but it would be a hard decision.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd love being an anthro rabbit ^^


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

Zeichwolf said:


> If it was a snap decision? I'd say heck yes. But thinking about it, I'd be seriously on the fence. I mean, I already live with the chance of being an outcast (being gay and furry puts a good portion of the world against you), but there is also the effect on my family. What would happen to them? In the end, I think I'd say yes, but it would be a hard decision.



my parents would be shocked yes... (i don't plan on telling them anyway) but i could always make it on my own... even with that limitation... (i really would rally furries to do the same... then it would be easier b/c furries would be more commonplace, then the possibilities are endless)


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 15, 2008)

Arcane hollow said:


> Another thing is, I was planning on reaching this field of research when i got out of college.... I wonder how well i'll do.



i was not kidding when i said i would be first in line... keep me posted on your progress (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kilocharlie/)


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes. Fuck those who don't like it.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 16, 2008)

i gone through enough pain in my life, and the pain of transformation would at least let me know i'm still alive. Besides, a flying wolf by an airplane, flipping the bird at the passangers would all be worth it to see panic from "terror from 40,000 feet" in their faces would be awesome. also, i don't think of human rights. What could you say about feral children on that behalf?


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 16, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> i gone through enough pain in my life, and the pain of transformation would at least let me know i'm still alive. Besides, a flying wolf by an airplane, flipping the bird at the passengers would all be worth it to see panic from "terror from 40,000 feet" in their faces would be awesome. also, i don't think of human rights. What could you say about feral children on that behalf?



let me guess, considering i would be 1st in line, and that 2nd and 3rd are already taken, i'm guessing that you would be fourth in line to receive the transformation if it comes out in RL...


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 16, 2008)

actually, id wait until enough research had gone in to make sure that the adrenaline from the injection would keep the heart and brain functioning.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry, but I'll Prefer the Bloody Roar Style, being able to go from Human to sona then back to human. I dont see myself as a 24/7 type


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 16, 2008)

Runeaddyste said:


> actually, id wait until enough research had gone in to make sure that the adrenaline from the injection would keep the heart and brain functioning.



it says there is only a 20% chance of failure!!!! most of the furs here would probly get if if it was a 50% chance of failure!!!


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Nov 16, 2008)

Heh...furry offsprings...^_^ I'll name mine Max.


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 16, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> it says there is only a 20% chance of failure!!!! most of the furs here would probly get if if it was a 50% chance of failure!!!


 
Most would risk 50%, i'd risk with 25%.


----------



## Jax (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll cut in line! Sorry! No risk too great.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 16, 2008)

Yea, i would,

My appearance is makes people stare at me anyway. So looking like my fursona(a husky)
would make look normal if there were others being changed into their fursona's as well.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 16, 2008)

Duh, I would.


----------



## lone_husky (Nov 16, 2008)

I would change in a heartbeat..


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 17, 2008)

half a heartbeat!


----------



## Lowblock (Nov 18, 2008)

Only if everyone else around me changed too, then yes I would.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 18, 2008)

I would. Yes. I said this already, but yes. Only if I can get a contract signed from the government stating that I will keep my human rights.


----------



## bozzles (Nov 18, 2008)

Only if everyone else did.


----------



## TifosiFox (Nov 18, 2008)

I would like there to be less than a 1/5 chance of total failure though.


----------



## Tzolkin (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmm.....

There are already ways to change phenotype traits from the genotype level, but they can potentially cause cancer due to random insertion of the modified genes. The only method more failsafe than this at present only works 100% on embryos (eg. The method used in knock-out, and knock-in modification).

From the physical level only, one can get extensive plastic surgery (they even have a method to implant artificial fibers into the skin, typically used as a cure for baldness), but the problem with anything at this level is getting a physician to do it, and the legality/ethical controversy of non-barbie plastic surgery.

As I said before, I would do it, but only after starting the process of a shift toward social acceptance of this particular form of body modification.


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 19, 2008)

i agree i would to be my fursona,
there will be negative to be that species for some people.
like dogs can't eat chocolate for example (Â¬_Â¬ meaning no more chocolate biscuits for me)
or like dragon's would be very big, and some have elements so they would only be able to live in certain places.
also taurs have four legs so that might get in way of doing certain things, like driving a car.

I am sure many furries would have other problems and issues...


----------



## jagdwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

in a freeking nano second.  

no second thoughts


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Nov 20, 2008)

Its cool to daydream about, but I'm not so sure it would end too well.
Anyone here ever read The Metamorphosis, by Franz Kafka?


----------



## Dorin (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm...20% death rate...Three days of pain...Irreversible...Losing my humanity...Can scarred my family... I would say... No... I do however, will change if it have a lesser death rate...


----------



## koppnik (Dec 17, 2008)

Hell no. I wouldn't want to screw up my life like that. Irreversible and all, would just turn you into some outcast. Lots of people will love you for it, but many more will hate you.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Dec 17, 2008)

foxhunter said:


> ok, i know this has been done before by others but i wanted to do this topic from a scientific standpoint instead of *POOF* your a furry.
> 
> here we go. scientists have discovered how to incorporate animal traits and physic abilities into humans through genetic mutation. you have the choice to become your fursona. but if you decide to become a furry are you willing risk death which there is a 20% chance. the process is also extremely painful throughout the process which takes about 3 days for it to finish. also there is NO turning back after you are injected with the solution and can never be reversed. and remember there are other things than just the surgery. the possible loss of human rights, the damage it could do to your family seeing you changed. there are many factors in this but the question is
> are you willing to risk destroying your life and the lifes around you just to be furry? (think deeply before answering)


 
Hmmm... that is a deep question to be asking.  It really depends.  I would find it interesting to be my fursona.  I've always wondered what it would be like being an animal that could talk and walk like a human (interesting considering I knew nothing of the furry fandom until Jan of 2007 when I registered on Second Life)).  However, if in the process I could possibly die, lose my rights that I had as a human and damage relationships with friends and family, then the answer would more than likely be a no.

If it were "poof" I'm my fursona and nothing else changed, then it would be yes.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Dec 17, 2008)

traum said:


> kissing would be hard as shit with a muzzle.


 
Thats an easy fix, you just lick the target fur on the muzzle.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 17, 2008)

If..I was an actual goat and not an anthro then yes if it was just for a day or something.. 

But otherwise, no, that's retarded..


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 17, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> If..I was an actual goat and not an anthro then yes if it was just for a day or something..
> 
> But otherwise, no, that's retarded..



Oh God I love your icon. So cute. x]

But yeah... back on topic. I would never change into any of my characters. I really enjoy being human. B)


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 17, 2008)

i'd love to become "myself". I don't think most of my folk would mind to much eather. I'm lucky


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 17, 2008)

thats a big N O there lol....i'd hate to mess up my legs by turnin' them into something else....then i did all that training for nothing!


----------



## Zorro101 (Dec 17, 2008)

I would do it because no other person would be able to experience what you are experiencing 

Crazzyy


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, yes...like three doors down says "Please would you let me be myself." 
Too much to ask, so many things that can go wrong, but screw it...I want to be what is inside of me...give me one day and it would be worth it. You can keep what is left.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 18, 2008)

no, I'm fine as I am, a white boy stuck in a black body


----------



## Rath Illucer (Dec 18, 2008)

I voted no because i care too deeply about the people around me to ever even chance that sortof risk. Though it would be interesting if it wasn't sure to also in addition to that be so very... er... insta-outcast type of thing XP


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 18, 2008)

I would definately do this. No if's and's or but's. The only factor would be that I doubt they've reformed the injection thing enough for them to actually use it on a human, and the cost would be insane.


----------



## Jax (Dec 18, 2008)

For a day people would find me interesting...they would probably kill me...but at least they would enjoy the spectacle...lave a good looking corpse...


----------



## ~Andromeda~ (Dec 18, 2008)

Hell yeah, I'd do it. Family don't care about me, and what's a little pain compared to being yourself?


----------



## Skyfox1 (Dec 18, 2008)

foxhunter said:


> ok, i know this has been done before by others but i wanted to do this topic from a scientific standpoint instead of *POOF* your a furry.
> 
> here we go. scientists have discovered how to incorporate animal traits and physic abilities into humans through genetic mutation. you have the choice to  become your fursona. but if you decide to become a furry are you willing risk death which there is a 20% chance. the process is also extremely painful throughout the process which takes about 3 days for it to finish. also there is NO turning back after you are injected with the solution and can never be reversed. and remember there are other things than just the surgery.  the possible loss of human rights, the damage it could do to your family seeing you changed. there are many factors in this but the question is
> are you willing to risk destroying your life and the lifes around you just to be furry?  (think deeply before answering)



I would choose to do it even if the death risk was 50% or more--90% would still be tempting to me--but it would be on the condition that upon a successful transformation (ie. the non-death results) I would be guaranteed to be my fursona, not some weird in-between random thing.  Regarding the pain I'd ask the scientists if I could be put in a medically induced coma for the duration of the treatment.  Aside from that...

I have no religions belief that would prevent me from doing it.  And while I love my family and know they would be upset about me changing, they're not the ones living my life in this body.  I have never felt right in this body.  I have no desire whatsoever to have human children (can't stand the little bastards) so there'd be nothing to miss with that.  After transformation hopefully I would be accepted in regular society, assuming the people I associate with don't have a barrier of ignorance preventing them from getting to know me and understand I'm still the person I always was even if I do have the body of an anthropomorphic fox.  If society rejects me and/or anybody attempts to dictate what rights I have, I would gladly abandon society to live in my natural habitat in the wild.  With animal abilities and instincts I'd be able to survive in a way I don't currently know with human-based knowledge.  I absolutely love the deep woods of the north, and when I've been camping there I felt very much at home.

Skyfox


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

No. I'm quite happy as a human. Besides, as a furry, I'd be shot on site by the people of my town. 

But hell, if a large chunk of people do become furries, than that means the fur coat industry will thrive.


----------



## Jax (Dec 19, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> No. I'm quite happy as a human. Besides, as a furry, I'd be shot on site by the people of my town.
> 
> But hell, if a large chunk of people do become furries, than that means the fur coat industry will thrive.


  But if they did not shoot us...the coat industry would collaps, we would not work and would rather play and eat the neighbors cats...(sorry furry cats) the economy would fail, society as we know it would no longer exist...question is as you would remain a human would you still talk to me?


----------



## Doug (Dec 19, 2008)

Stryke said:


> Um...I really can't say.  I'd love to, yes.  BUT.  If one does, they would have to deal with being outcasted from society.  Unless many people did this and started their own underground fortress >.>


That is a reason I WOULD do it!


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Jax said:


> But if they did not shoot us...the coat industry would collaps, we would not work and would rather play and eat the neighbors cats...(sorry furry cats) the economy would fail, society as we know it would no longer exist...*question is as you would remain a human would you still talk to me*?


 
Online, sure. In real life, no.


----------



## Jax (Dec 20, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Online, sure. In real life, no.


Don't blame ya. I would not talk to me either!

   To all my friends, those I have known and those who I have yet to meet, I wish you best of days. For those who have done so much for me, I wish there was something I could do to let you know how loved you all are. You will just have to take my word on that. 
  [FONT=&quot]One thing I will add... should fate find us face to face in real life, know tat I am your friend there as well, and yes, I would speak to you.[/FONT]

Even you Priest Ravan....


----------



## Nekkomata13 (Jan 3, 2009)

KiloCharlie said:


> be sure to make a widespread announcement if you succeed... i wanna be first in line...



I call fourth...
any who you can have cosmetic surgery done to look like your fursona...
there is the lizard man and the leopard man....
both had the surgery done...


----------



## Attaman (Jan 3, 2009)

I have no Fursona, so if I take it there's a 20% chance of death and an 80% chance of nothingness.

I'm game.  100% chance of death otherwise, and with the 80% I have good odds of escaping any sort of crappy afterlife should some current religion be correct.


----------



## Jax (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmmm...I sense an animal in you not recognized. Perhaps you should look in the mirror...it might be a pleasant surprise. Mere humans would dismiss such a question...but you run from safety and challenge it. If you do not see it is there...no matter...it knows you are there.


----------



## mrredfox (Jan 11, 2009)

ofcourse we would.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 11, 2009)

Jax said:


> Mere humans would dismiss such a question...but you run from safety and challenge it.


  Because 80% odds of "You ain't going to burn for eternity" is running from safety.  



> If you do not see it is there...no matter...it knows you are there.


And like Rincewind, I'll be there with a handful of gold and a fast steed trying to flee.


----------



## zusefur (Jan 11, 2009)

well I would like to have the ears and the tail mostly...lol


----------



## Qoph (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty sure I wouldn't.  At least, not now.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jan 11, 2009)

foxhunter said:


> ok, i know this has been done before by others but i wanted to do this topic from a scientific standpoint instead of *POOF* your a furry.
> 
> here we go. scientists have discovered how to incorporate animal traits and physic abilities into humans through genetic mutation. you have the choice to  become your fursona. but if you decide to become a furry are you willing risk death which there is a 20% chance. the process is also extremely painful throughout the process which takes about 3 days for it to finish. also there is NO turning back after you are injected with the solution and can never be reversed. and remember there are other things than just the surgery.  the possible loss of human rights, the damage it could do to your family seeing you changed. there are many factors in this but the question is
> are you willing to risk destroying your life and the lifes around you just to be furry?  (think deeply before answering)



Yeah, I gotta think this one through for a bit.   

Suppose I were to be transformed into a mythical creature that doesn't exist, with apex predator abilities and the ability to wield fucking MAGIC, and then dropped in the middle of Human society all of a sudden.  

Oh, and it stings a little.  

It might burn when you pee for a while.  

And your chances of dying in a fatal car accident are more likely than your chances of dying from this procedure, which is WAY better than most hospital procedures nowadays.


Gee.

Of course I would do that shit.  And after I got transformed I wouldn't take on the government or try to start shit with humans in general.  I'd just kick the shit out of some fools, make my surroundings way more laid back, and then start carving out my own niche in the Adult entertainment industry by producing metric shitloads of porn, with the help of you guys.

And after that I would do cocaine.  So much of it.  Mounds and mounds of soft white coca powder, as clean as driven snow.  Like, entire keys at a time.  

You're not a rock star until you've done that much cocaine


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh fuck yeah I would! That'd be so awsome!


----------



## Xeans (Jan 11, 2009)

Everything but the 20% chance of death I'm cool with.
But hey, I'm game... I'd love to do this.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

No, because of the 20% chance to die.

If it weren't for that, fuck yeah.


----------



## haynari (Jan 11, 2009)

i gain a tail and ears. so this surgery would be kind of minor compared to most peoples.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 15, 2009)

Sure, but how would I talk? That's the only problem for me right there.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jan 15, 2009)

I would do it and I wouldn't tell my family about it until I show up for Thanksgiving Dinnner one year as a fox.

That's gonna be an awkward and fun dinner.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Jan 15, 2009)

no I like being human, though if I could take a few of his traits I would


----------



## Kingman (Jan 15, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> Sure, but how would I talk? That's the only problem for me right there.


 
they wouldn't change the vocal chords, and probably only slightly modify the tongue. Like my fursona's tongue is rasped like a cat, but it retains the nessecary thickness and lenght to use for speech. I could still see furries being able to use thier animals speech mechanisms as well though.


----------



## Nexson (Jan 15, 2009)

If there was a way to successfully hide my snout
or if I could switch between furry and rhino
then yes.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 15, 2009)

No; Ro4d is ugly.


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 15, 2009)

my family would not care besides it would make me happy to go off and be away from teh jerks of the world.


----------



## lolwut? (Jan 18, 2009)

Rin Chambers said:


> ...if it was just *poof* your a furry, sure.


Yea, I agree


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmmm, yeah I think I'd have a go at changing into my fursona.


----------



## FoxyMcCloud (Jan 28, 2009)

20% chance of death would be a risk worth taking to give my fiance and friends the best visual feast of their life. I really don't care what my family would think, because they judge me to all blue blazes as it is lol. This would just be an excuse to completely ditch them XD

But, yes, I totally would. I'd love it. I'd be happy. Everyone I truly care about would be happy for me as well. But, if I should die during the procedure... it was so worth it to try and become what I truly wish I was.

Oh, and I'd have a high threshold of pain if it meant I'd be 100% perfect immediately following.  I think I could deal with the sudden discomfort as my body reshaped, fur grew from me, and my bone structure was altered.  I'd swoon when the tails grow =p


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2009)

w8 someone revived this...anyways it would be way too uncomfortable to try and sit down with a tail and annoying as hell to clean yourself, not to mention the media would be every fucking where. Another reason why I wouldn't is the fact I'd probably go ape shit and beat the crap out of anyone who'd insult me which would result in the police shooting me down lol


----------



## Records (Jan 28, 2009)

eh- depends on cost.


----------



## sashadistan (Jan 28, 2009)

I know that if I did I'd lose my family, and probably my boyfriend. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

I think it would deeply disturb many, many people to see a 6'2 fox walking around on two legs and talking, wearing assault gear, holding guns, etc. The thing is, I would choose to do that in an instant even if it meant I had to find a way to lie to my family and say I had died in a war somewhere. Or even better (and I am still being serious here), I would like to be at least seen in a positive light by saving people from death by defending them from attack using Krav Maga and firearms. Even if there was no way to change back, and a 20% chance of death, I would still be the first to line up. Pain is nothing compared to what I could become. Besides, the problem of a tail and sitting can easily be rectified by curling my tail around to one side (if you've ever played Oblivion you'll know what I'm talking about), and even though fur=fleas, just think about the fact you could go to extremely cold places with only a few layers of clothing. If the media wants to follow me everywhere, I'll play their game. I read "In The Company Of Heroes", and I'd just "pull a Durant" and talk to a few people on the news, send a letter to a magazine or newpaper, and offer to chat with paprazzies until they all stopped following me.

...
And now everyone here knows just how demented I really am. I bet no one else here would do this in real life if they couldn't change back or had to lie to a loved one.
Speaking of loved ones, there is also the chance I would meet a woman who had also chosen to have the operation, so that takes care of that problem.


----------



## Fwuffers (Aug 17, 2009)

yes i would  even though with my fursona it would be an even bigger risk factor but I'd like to make an advancement in science plus ide enjoy it for my own personal reasons of course


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 17, 2009)

Big fat no. Ugh, I already hate having to get piss tested. I imagine there'd be a lot more tests than that if I were a hyena.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 17, 2009)

Fuck no, I like who i am and would rather refine myself then become someone else.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

I forgot about the "possible loss of human rights" thing.
You know, that is one of the main problems that my, ahem, "fursonas" have to deal with in the first place. But I think I'd be able to handle it. After all, there are a lot more uninhabited corners of the world than you'd think. I could simply pack up and head for the hills if things became too rough...although I think I'd probably begin to miss civilization after a while.

. . .

I would still do it.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

I like how the only con many of the people focus on for the change is "HYOOMANS PERSECUTE", not 20% chance of death, the extreme pain, the strain it may put on their family, etc.

And again, I'm game for this procedure:  80% chance of Nothingness which means no chance of me seeing a grinning red devil who has a fetish for introducing large spiked objects to my gut.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2009)

FECK NO,



and is it me or this thread was mega Necro'd I mean...the last post before now was ...JANUARY


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I like how the only con many of the people focus on for the change is "HYOOMANS PERSECUTE", not 20% chance of death, the extreme pain, the strain it may put on their family, etc.
> 
> And again, I'm game for this procedure: 80% chance of Nothingness which means no chance of me seeing a grinning red devil who has a fetish for introducing large spiked objects to my gut.


 

Actually, I did mention all of those things. It's just that I forgot about the persecution and hatred involved and added that as a separate post.

EDIT: Wait, Attaman, you have a Fursona?


----------



## SWSU-Master (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, but only if I wasnt the only one.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> EDIT: Wait, Attaman, you have a Fursona?


Nope, which is the point behind the post:  I have nothing of the sort.  Ergo, I have nothing.  The procedure thus has an 80% chance of turning me into nothingness.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Eli said:


> and if I'd be disected :3


 

Now that I think about it, there's another problem--scientific study. Who's to say you'll be human at all? What if it totally modifies your cellular make-up? Not only would you be most likely held for experimentation if that were the case, but think about the possibility of never seeing daylight again (or moonlight, if you prefer)....Still, I would risk everything for a chance to become what I've always wanted to be--not just a furry, but a totally new being. I'm aware that there would be no turning back--that I could die in the process, that it would be the worst pain ever endured by in my life, possibly even having to run to avoid capture--and I would do it anyway.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2009)

Honestly, yeah, I would be changed into my fursona if I could. People already tend to see me as this unidentifiable "other", and it's probably where my fursona/therian tendencies come from in the first place. I have a hard time fathoming human nature changing, but I can fathom a human nature that seems to be more consistent with reality, such as me really being a freak/monster/dangerous animal and not just perceived as one.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

There's still the question of what you would do after the "operation". Assuming you were able to survive the operation, how would you cope with possibly not being able to get a job, not being able to buy anything, maybe even not being allowed out without a license? Not only that, but furries in general are considered "gay"- how would you deal with possible anti-homosexual laws, even if you were straight? 'Cause I know for a fact that I'm heterosexual. However, I would still be considered a "fag" (even if I had a girlfriend who was obviously female). I'd probably, _probably _be able to deal with it--but would you?

And hunters. Don't forget hunters. In the event a breakthrough like this occured, "furry-hunting" would most likely be considered a new sport. Like, trophy hunting. Who says it'll stop at plain killings?


Considering all the stuff I mentioned (throughout the whole discussion)...I'd still have to say yes.

So there you have it--_I would do it no matter the risk involved. _


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

foxhunter said:


> ok, i know this has been done before by others but i wanted to do this topic from a scientific standpoint instead of *POOF* your a furry.
> 
> here we go. scientists have discovered how to incorporate animal traits and physic abilities into humans through genetic mutation. you have the choice to  become your fursona. but if you decide to become a furry are you willing risk death which there is a 20% chance. the process is also extremely painful throughout the process which takes about 3 days for it to finish. also there is NO turning back after you are injected with the solution and can never be reversed. and remember there are other things than just the surgery.  the possible loss of human rights, the damage it could do to your family seeing you changed. there are many factors in this but the question is
> are you willing to risk destroying your life and the lifes around you just to be furry?  (think deeply before answering)



this is a no brainer. no.  because if it involves death, then almost no one would go for the risk, but if it was a * poof* you are furry sure.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Repetive thread is repetitive.

Begin the Anal *[Purge]* of these topics.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Excuse _*ME*_, but if that guy in pink is talking about the fact that I'm not serious, then I can assure you I am 100% serious. I don't know if anyone else is, but I am!


EDIT: Turns out the "guy in pink" is FoxPhantom. I didn't see his name when I posted this, so I just described his avatar.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes. Once my fursona is complete, that is.

I got close to perfecting it. I fused it with leech DNA, but that made my fursona photosensitive.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 17, 2009)

Nah, I'd rather not.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Repetive thread is repetitive.
> 
> Begin the Anal *[Purge]* of these topics.


 

How exactly is this repetitive? Because I'm listing all the possible bad effects that no one else thought of, or because someone keeps bringing up the OP? If it's the second one, then that's because (except for me, apparently) no one is paying attention to it when they post their answer.


----------



## snowleplover15 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah sure why not if someone is freaked out just freak them out some more and chse them around make sure they leave you be


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> How exactly is this repetitive? Because I'm listing all the possible bad effects that no one else thought of, or because someone keeps bringing up the OP? If it's the second one, then that's because (except for me, apparently) no one is paying attention to it when they post their answer.



Because there have been more of this "Would you X this fursona" topic than me posting Anal *[X warcraft class attack]* in this forum alone. It is a dead horse beaten into nothing but bone meal and dog food. 

What happened to "Your favorite cartoons" or "Did you collect any Anthro toys", or "Furry sites you frequent other than furaffinity"?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

> You'd need a translator or you'd need to carry around pen and paper all the time (assuming you could write, which I think you could with some minor adjustments).
> If everyone wants me to shut up, I will, but I'm having fun


 

Well, I really don't think that I would have a problem at all, even if I did need to write everything down. You see, Faukes are actually mostly human, except for their head, ears, tail, fur, muzzle, face, being able to digest raw meat, etc. I would still have fully articulated hands (after all, how do you expect me to use weapons, eat, pick things up, and perform other functions requiring delicate movements?).


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 17, 2009)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Seas (Aug 17, 2009)

Inb4 people getting mad because and old thread has been bought back.

Anyway, I already replied to this thread, basically, it depends on some factors, but probably yes.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

snowleplover15 said:


> yeah sure why not if someone is freaked out just freak them out some more and chse them around make sure they leave you be


 
I would rather just ignore them unless they tried to hurt me--then I'd get violent.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Because there have been more of this "Would you X this fursona" topic than me posting Anal *[X warcraft class attack]* in this forum alone. It is a dead horse beaten into nothing but bone meal and dog food.
> 
> What happened to "Your favorite cartoons" or "Did you collect any Anthro toys", or "Furry sites you frequent other than furaffinity"?


 

As for this question--maybe it's because it's such a hot topic on the forum. ANd besides, there ARE topics about cartoons and other sites. This particular one just happens to deal with a hot topic. Not only that, but this is talking about if you could bring yourself to totally destroy you life just to get fur. That's the general gist of it. If you don't like this kind of topic, then don't participate. It's that simple.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

good question, if alot of people turned furry, would they try and make a colony of there own?


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

OLIOLIOLIOLIOLIOLIOLIOLO!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> As for this question--maybe it's because it's such a hot topic on the forum. ANd besides, there ARE topics about cartoons and other sites. This particular one just happens to deal with a hot topic. Not only that, but this is talking about if you could bring yourself to totally destroy you life just to get fur. That's the general gist of it. If you don't like this kind of topic, then don't participate. It's that simple.



No, just because I want to ruin their fun.
And this topic is retarded.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> good question, if alot of people turned furry, would they try and make a colony of there own?


 
Assuming this deals with the last thing I posted dealing  directly with the topic...
 Maybe. I probably wouldn't join such a colony, but there is a high probability--especially if we end up being "regulated" by normal people.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> No, just because I want to ruin their fun.


 
Well, we'll just have to try our best to ignore you then.


*NOW BACK TO THE TOPIC AT HAND!!!*


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Well, we'll just have to try our best to ignore you then.
> 
> 
> *NOW BACK TO THE TOPIC AT HAND!!!*



Not that hard to hijack the thread, or any thread for that matter.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Assuming this deals with the last thing I posted dealing  directly with the topic...
> Maybe. I probably wouldn't join such a colony, but there is a high probability--especially if we end up being "regulated" by normal people.



Regulated? If we could get Oprah on our side, we wouldn't need to fear "regulation".


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Assuming this deals with the last thing I posted dealing  directly with the topic...
> Maybe. I probably wouldn't join such a colony, but there is a high probability--especially if we end up being "regulated" by normal people.



I wonder if there will be people to help out fur's then.

because that would be possible for human's protecting furry's if some choose too. but will they get the same treatment as everyone else got?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Regulated? If we could get Oprah on our sides, we wouldn't need to fear "regulation".



Oprah's human, she'll probably get eaten by the "FKK".


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> There's still the question of what you would do after the "operation". Assuming you were able to survive the operation, how would you cope with possibly not being able to get a job, not being able to buy anything, maybe even not being allowed out without a license?



The same way I cope with those things now, but without the charades and the illusion of acceptance that comes with "tolerance".


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

FoxPhantom said:


> I wonder if there will be people to help out fur's then.
> 
> because that would be possible for human's protecting furry's if some choose too. but will they get the same treatment as everyone else got?



There will be and then again there won't.

I smell Furry Terrorists.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oprah's human, she'll probably get eaten by the "FKK".



She has the power.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> She has the power.



To get eaten by the FKK.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> There will be and then again there won't.
> 
> I smell Furry Terrorists.


 
And I smell a perfect target. :-D:-D


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> She has the power.



true to that. since she is one of the best thing's america has, If she can stop racism then she can help furry's.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

"FKK?"
Furry Klux Klan? If that's what you mean, then that was officially the stupidest acronym I have ever heard.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> And I smell a perfect target. :-D:-D



Only a furfag would say that.

Also Does this dazzle you all?

C'mon, I know it does.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> "FKK?"
> Furry Klux Klan? If that's what you mean, then that was officially the stupidest acronym I have ever heard.



I could say the Black Panther party, but that's redonkulous.

I guess you haven;t read the "Island of Dr.Monroe". It's a cool book.
Funny you should say that because som e would take it to the extreme that they are superior to Humans in every way, same with Humans attacking "Anthros" for the purpose of them being abominations. :V

Animal Instinct and Human instinct was never meant to meld as one. Human's conscience is subjective while animals are on a one-track mindset.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> To get eaten by the FKK.



No, she'll eat THEM. Trust me, man, I've SEEN IT! IT WAS SCARY!!!


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> No, she'll eat THEM. Trust me, man, I've SEEN IT! IT WAS SCARY!!!



The negro will put Hot sauce on them. :V


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Does this dazzle _you_ at all?
http://americansfortruth.com/news/biased-media-polls-promote-homosexuals-in-the-military.html


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

C'mon Zeke... I know it does.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> C'mon Zeke... I know it does.



Can't click it.
And no. :V

Got any more to try and debunk me, or are you done?
Your Anal *[Retribution]* is lulzy at best.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I could say the Black Panther party, but that's redonkulous.
> 
> I guess you haven;t read the "Island of Dr.Monroe". It's a cool book.
> Funny you should say that because som e would take it to the extreme that they are superior to Humans in every way, same with Humans attacking "Anthros" for the purpose of them being abominations. :V
> ...


 

Right, well I think that you need to seriously go find a bitch. Like, right now. Go find one. Stop sexmessaging people in WoW.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

hey vat your making it worse when you try firing back at someone. so anyway, why does anyone want to become a furry, there alot of ways to express your self as one. right?
(edit: took awhile to say that, since firing back doubles the fight.)


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

And now, Zeke, I am going to ignore everything that you say and continue with the original topic.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Right, well I think that you need to seriously go find a bitch. Like, right now. Go find one. Stop sexmessaging people in WoW.



I quest. 
Thank you for your hearfilled message.
Stop Shagging your dog Frodo, it doesn't do you wonders.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> And now, Zeke, I am going to ignore everything that you say and continue with the original topic.



Oh you are no fun. :V


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, anyway.
Does anyone here want to take the operation to turn into a furry? Like I said, there are thousands of things that could go wrong, and I'm sure that if it could happen for real, then only the extremely foolhardy or determined would be up to the challenge.

But like I said, I would risk it all to become what I've never been.
How about you? Or, as they would say in olden times: What say you?


----------



## Nick (Aug 17, 2009)

hmm. I voted yes. But I don't really know. Like other ppl, I'd have to not be the only one doing it.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone at all? Just because someone threatened to derail the topic for no reason dosen't mean we can't still talk about it.

*EDIT:* Sorry, didn't see Nick post.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Aug 17, 2009)

I have given it a thought, If I did this and took the leap of faith and alot of people would have called me names and such then yes I would, becuase they still have to allow me to have a job or career. other wise they would be going against a rule of equal oppertunity, thus if they did it not follow it, then there would have been a whole past of history coming back ( the one where african-american's were not given equal right's).


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Nick said:


> hmm. I voted yes. But I don't really know. Like other ppl, I'd have to not be the only one doing it.


 

Well think about it. If you wanna go back to page 11, I started listing all the risks involved. Still, you definitely wouldn't be the only one doing it. I don't know how many others, but I definitely would change, no matter the consequences.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

How 'bout you Attaman? Anything else to say?

JoeStrike?
Mr. Platypus?
would you do something this drastic in the hopes of a new life?


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm ashamed someone else brought it up before me: Furries going apeshit and killing "hyoomans".  Because we know it'll happen, and unlike the Furries Humanity in this scenario won't have any demi-gods amongst their populace to protect them.

Week 1 after the first 'sona transformations are complete:  Hyper-Futa Dragon has razed Moscow, a trio of nuclear-eyebeam Wolves have slagged Washington DC, New York has been flooded as a Macro Whale directed several dozen tsunamis at it, London is under siege by a horde of Foxes armed with Katanas that can cut through mountains...

EDIT:  My answer to any of these scenarios - on any forum for any fandom, just provided I have full control over what I may become and what powers I may have - is to teleport out of this universe.  Seriously, there's very few forums that I'd trust all its members to have "UNLIMITED POWER!"


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 17, 2009)

No, I would not do this. I like being human.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'm ashamed someone else brought it up before me: Furries going apeshit and killing "hyoomans". Because we know it'll happen, and unlike the Furries Humanity in this scenario won't have any demi-gods amongst their populace to protect them.
> 
> Week 1 after the first 'sona transformations are complete: Hyper-Futa Dragon has razed Moscow, a trio of nuclear-eyebeam Wolves have slagged Washington DC, New York has been flooded as a Macro Whale directed several dozen tsunamis at it, London is under siege by a horde of Foxes armed with Katanas that can cut through mountains...


 

And despite that, I would be fighting back with my own weapons--against the terrorists. Using my guns, blades, and my mind as a literal weapon, I would cut a swathe through the "Superiorists", only to be attacked by humans. Even if I had saved someone's life right in front of a soldier or something, they would try to kill me. So it looks like you'll have a "demi-god" to protect you...the only problem is, humans will refuse to see that.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'm ashamed someone else brought it up before me: Furries going apeshit and killing "hyoomans".  Because we know it'll happen, and unlike the Furries Humanity in this scenario won't have any demi-gods amongst their populace to protect them.
> 
> Week 1 after the first 'sona transformations are complete:  Hyper-Futa Dragon has razed Moscow, a trio of nuclear-eyebeam Wolves have slagged Washington DC, New York has been flooded as a Macro Whale directed several dozen tsunamis at it, London is under siege by a horde of Foxes armed with Katanas that can cut through mountains...
> 
> EDIT:  My answer to any of these scenarios - on any forum for any fandom, just provided I have full control over what I may become and what powers I may have - is to teleport out of this universe.  Seriously, there's very few forums that I'd trust all its members to have "UNLIMITED POWER!"




Don't forget Spoo floods.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

The scary part is--I would eventually get too badly hurt, probably by humans, to continue protecting them. Then you would lose one of your only protectors.

How would they cope then?
They would realize too late that some furries were on their side the whole time, after any allied with them were either in hiding from the very people they had sworn to protect. Or, more likely, dead.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Don't forget Spoo floods.


How do you think the fires in Moscow would have been put out?

And you underestimate the power of people's 'sonas, Vatz.  I've seen 'sonas that can move _thirteen times the speed of sound_.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 17, 2009)

Would I like to be a fur for real??? hellyesplz!
well just as long as nobody thought it was an odd thing...  Like ppl staring at me and such


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> How do you think the fires in Moscow would have been put out?


The Spoo Flood will then fixiate the hyoomans.
Don't forget about the Gary stu and Mary sue characters. They will destroy the earth!


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> How do you think the fires in Moscow would have been put out?
> 
> And you underestimate the power of people's 'sonas, Vatz. I've seen 'sonas that can move _thirteen times the speed of sound_.


 

You think I didn't think of that?


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyways Vatz:  The OP of this scenario has scientists (_human_ scientists) giving this procedure to people.  Apparently at an affordable enough price that the average person under an average income can afford it quite readily. Odds are, the only people who are going to "freak out" at the Furries are the same people who freak out at Africans, Muslims, etc ("THEY TEH EBIL!" groups).  

Any "hatred" of Furries is going to need to be earned if the procedure is about as accessible as getting braces.  And you know how that hatred would be earned?  See my post on this page again.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Obviously I had thought of that. What if I could change to an ectoplasmic state, while still retaining enough solidity to maintain a grasp on my sword/knife, and 'launched' myself through the air, through someone, and out the other side at ultra-sonic speed?
 I came up with these abilities at least three years ago.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Obviously I had thought of that. What if I could change to an ectoplasmic state, while still retaining enough solidity to maintain a grasp on my sword/knife, and 'launched' myself through the air, through someone, and out the other side at ultra-sonic speed?
> I came up with these abilities at least three years ago.


  Then I would bring up the light-speed moving 'sonas, alongside those that can crack planets, can make people explode with a glance, etc.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

You know what, Attaman? I read your damn post. Furries think they are superior, attack humans, genocide happens, global population declines, constant warfare, and I would be on your side the whole damn time.


And then one of you would end up killing or seriously injuring me after I had saved a bunch of human lives.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> You know what, Attaman? I read your damn post. Furries think they are superior, attack humans, genocide happens, global population declines, constant warfare, and I would be on your side the whole damn time.


And yet you seem to think you attacking the Furry Gods trying to slaughter humanity would lead to us putting you on our "Most Wanted" list, simply because "we wouldn't understand" that you're on our side.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

And also, none of the furries would be able to have nuclear eye-beams or planet-cracking abilities in the first place.
This is still assuming it changes your genetic make-up.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> And yet you seem to think you attacking the Furry Gods trying to slaughter humanity would lead to us putting you on our "Most Wanted" list, simply because "we wouldn't understand" that you're on our side.



I stated some conscious points as well, but that was ignored. :V

Oh well.
I am going to find the Island of Dr. Monroe.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The negro will put Hot sauce on them. :V



OLOLOL.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> And yet you seem to think you attacking the Furry Gods trying to slaughter humanity would lead to us putting you on our "Most Wanted" list, simply because "we wouldn't understand" that you're on our side.


 

Yes, because at this point you would all be heartless bastards.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

You know why, too--it's because all humans at that point would hate all furries and wouldn't give a shit what we had to say.

Make sense?
Also, I never said a most wanted list. Just that you guys would end up killing me.


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

In fact, if you look at my first post on this topic, it seems as though I knew it would all end up like this.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Shooting lazah beemz would just be the greatest.
I'd be all like, "PEW PEW PEW!"
And everyone would be like, "OH NOES!! KA-PLOWEY!!!!"


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Shooting lazah beemz would just be the greatest.
> I'd be all like, "PEW PEW PEW!"
> And everyone would be like, "OH NOES!! KA-PLOWEY!!!!"



Anthro bears that shoot lazers from their eyes!!


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Seriously, does anyone else think they could ruin their life in return for the hopes of a better one?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Seriously, does anyone else think they could ruin their life in return for the hopes of a better one?



It will put a dent in their budget for Advantage.
It's been raised to about 12.00 for a monthy application and doctor's bills because most insurance places wouldn't know how to cover you. Animal or human health insurance?


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It will put a dent in their budget for Advantage.
> It's been raised to about 12.00 for a monthy application and doctor's bills because most insurance places wouldn't know how to cover you. Animal or human health insurance?


 
I guess human.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 17, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It will put a dent in their budget for Advantage.
> It's been raised to about 12.00 for a monthy application and doctor's bills because most insurance places wouldn't know how to cover you. Animal or human health insurance?



With Obama's health care reforms, it won't be that big an issue.




Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Anthro bears that shoot lazers from their eyes!!



Zombie wienerdogs that shoot Midas rays from their heads!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Words



Don't necro.  Stick to the first 1 or 2 pages, not shit from fucking LAST YEAR.


----------

